# my ven rhom



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

its been awhile i posted a picture i hope it works
View attachment 41967
View attachment 41968
View attachment 41969


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice Venezuelan Rhom


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice, how big is he?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

looking good!


----------



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow!! Very nice!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

when i bought him . he was suppose to be 5" but i think he is closer to 6.5" tip of nose to end of tail. was shy for about two weeks now he's a monster thanks george


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

that's a verry nice rhom he's beautiful


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Does he eat in front of you?


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)




----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

He badass


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

fish looks great dude..........


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

look beautyful


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

He looks even better now!!! i just wish i didn't bust my camera so i could take some uptodate pictures to prove it! he is a true vinny!! vicious, tries to eat the mag-float! my fingers!! my german shepard's!! and he's just over 6".a Monster in alittlebodycomplex i love it. i'll never sale him!!


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

oh man thats a beuaty!!!


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Very nice Rhom.. You can't go wrong with George.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

This thread is like 7 months old


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Not anymore thanks to bmpower007


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Not anymore thanks to bmpower007
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most have been doing a search...Kinda funny actually.









Nice Rhom btw.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Always good to see some updates.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

what in goods name made you respond to a thread thats 8 months old..lol


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Why not I got a vinny about 2 weeks ago and wanted to see what other people have.lol


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

love the red eyes


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow !!! That Rhom is awesome


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Sweet fish







Here's what he'll look like in some time :nod: 
View attachment 69174

View attachment 69175

View attachment 69176


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Sweet fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah In about 7 to 10 years







if he even reaches the size of your monster .


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Lol well.......I did say SOME TIME


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

i can't wait for him to get as big as crosshair's!!! he's close to 7" now in a 75g. so i am thinking 5 to 7 years.when i am a old man!! he'll be 10"


----------

